

Google Chrome rolls out $14470.70 worth of security patches - abraham
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2011/01/chrome-stable-release.html

======
GrandMasterBirt
Nice. In a way its feels a lot like they are underpaying. Clearly these bugs
are worth 2-4 times the amount paid.

